

JSCon: Attack of a killer drone - Eliseann
https://plus.google.com/u/0/104019937277104346834/posts

======
lutusp
A link to the video that's the subject of the post:

[https://plus.google.com/photos/104019937277104346834/albums/...](https://plus.google.com/photos/104019937277104346834/albums/5796254854076964881/5796254859802530834)

